# Awassi sheep new pics



## Naef hajaya (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 8, 2012)

Do these guys have crimpy fiber or straight? What is their fiber like? Do you use their fiber or are they just for meat? Very nice!


----------



## Naef hajaya (Dec 8, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Do these guys have crimpy fiber or straight? What is their fiber like? Do you use their fiber or are they just for meat? Very nice!


we use their fiber and meat and milk 

1# in milk and fiber in medil east


----------



## dogsrule (Dec 8, 2012)

These are very interesting looking sheep. I like them.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 9, 2012)

I see a NICE rug in that sheep! Beautiful fleeces!


----------

